# Natures Way



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Or how I spent the last few days.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fnatures-way-master-dt


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT!! Congrats!

I'm assuming that all the instruments and the vocals are done by you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> EXCELLENT!! Congrats!
> 
> I'm assuming that all the instruments and the vocals are done by you.


All but drums and bass.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Putting the spirit back in Sprit.
I'm old enough to remember.
Good job.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lef T said:


> Putting the spirit back in Sprit.
> I'm old enough to remember.
> Good job.


Thanks


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sonorous Bliss man. Great tune. Great tone.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

a few days well spent ... bravo... nice job !


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I always liked that tune and you did it justice , great job Dave !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

well done Dave!


----------

